# Stainless grip screws?



## Richko (Jun 26, 2007)

Anyone know where I could get stainless
Grip screws for CZ75 ?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Have you tried Midway http://www.midwayusa.com/ or Brownells http://www.brownells.com/ or Numrich http://www.e-gunparts.com/dept.asp
Good luck.


----------



## mvslay (May 6, 2007)

These guys have most anything CZ you could want.

http://www.ghostholster.com/


----------

